# Vintage Christmas



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

This you Tube came from another forum that I am a member of. They do a lot of rebuilds...and Mods on that sight.I just thought it was neat and would be nice to share.






Best Wishes for a Happy Season and for all Merry Christmas.

Happy Camping ...if you get to this winter.....Lynn


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very cute video!


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! Hope you all have a great holiday season!


----------

